# Gas on ferries etc



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Can anyone tell me the legal quantities of calor I can take on board the ferry abroad?
I have 2x6kg calor cylinders on my motorhome, apparently I cannot purchase calor on the continent, but don't want to change the gas supply just yet. I am told that because my van is fairly new (2008) the gas fittings are 'failsafe'.
As I intend to spend up to several weeks abroad, I would like to take full gas cylinders if possible, and eke the gas out as needed (tightwad!!)

Thanks, Flyingpig :? :?  [align=justify:378878af44][/align:378878af44]


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

As far as I am aware you would have no problem. We took a 13kg butane and a calor lite last year and was inspected and was allowed on so apparently no problems. Just ensure they are turned off anyway.
All fittings etc are different in most countries and true you cannot buy Calor, you can buy propane but you then need a fitting and obviously no UK places will accept foreign cylinders.
We did France for 2 weeks last year and only used about 1/2 of the calor lite. However, when I've gone through the cylinders of butane that I have I am getting a BP lite as well as the calor lite and apparently according to BP, they are rolling out BP lite cylinders throughout Europe but didn't say when. Plus its 10Kg (or 5Kg) in BP. Hope its helpful.


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

I dont know about the ferries but its 47kg on the euro train.
But as said above you can buy the euro fitting for about 8 euros or less if you shop around.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

In Sept/Oct last year a bottle of Calor Lite 6kg lasted for 18 nights on aires using it for cooking and the fridge only before it needed changing. The aires were mixed in between campsites so on arrival at the aire I would delay switching the fridge on as it held its temperature very well. I found this out by accident one day when I forgot to switch the fridge on  

Also we have an electric hob fitted in the van so when on campsites most of the cooking was done on that, and we have a campinggaz BBq which fits on the top of a 907 cylinder. 

We were away for 55nts in total so I generously allowed the cook!! 
to use more gas during the last two weeks. We spent 25nts in total on aires but we were careful about checking how much gas we used so that this year we can stop for about 35nts on aires and not have to worry as we are of on the 10th May for 62nights.

John


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

flyingpig said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone tell me the legal quantities of calor I can take on board the ferry abroad?
> I have 2x6kg calor cylinders on my motorhome, apparently I cannot purchase calor on the continent, but don't want to change the gas supply just yet. I am told that because my van is fairly new (2008) the gas fittings are 'failsafe'.
> ...


You will have no problems with fixed gas cylinders on ferries. We stay mainly on sites and one 6kg cylinder will last us around four weeks. We have two 6kg Gaslow bottles so problems with differant fittings on cylinders does not apply.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

*Gas 0n Ferries*

Thank you all very much indeed, another problem solved for now!


----------

